# poop tub help



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

I was just cleaning my tubes. And how do I keep mud from leaking out. Where the head connects to the shaft. You know the cone part. I tried taking a picture. I tried posting it. Didn't work. If I had more time I probably would get it to work. But I gotta go to work.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

smokebuttjoint said:


> I was just cleaning my tubes. And how do I keep mud from leaking out. Where the head connects to the shaft. You know the cone part. I tried taking a picture. I tried posting it. Didn't work. If I had more time I probably would get it to work. But I gotta go to work.



Get an enema instead and keep the head of your shaft out of your poop tub ! :blink:


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for nothing


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyways. I figured it out. Silicone. think it be a bit more complicated than that


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you talking compound tube?

There should be a seal, if not, then you already did what you had to do ....silicone


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> Get an enema instead and keep the head of your shaft out of your poop tub ! :blink:


Sage advice. :whistling2:


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

That's what I figured there should be a seal. But nope It's just. Silicone.


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Are you talking compound tube?
> 
> There should be a seal, if not, then you already did what you had to do ....silicone


I use to call it a compound tube. But I like Po PO tube. It makes strange fart sounds. It's fun when old ****ers are around.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

And here I thought you were looking for suggestions on how to take a crap on a job site when there's no porta-john.....


----------

